# VIP722K connecting to 1000.2 LNB



## segel10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am at a loss. In my home, the VIP 722k is connected to a 1000.4 LNB. I bought a 1000.2 for use with the RV and planned to take the VIP 722k with us. So, thought I'd set it up at home with just disconnecting the 1000.4 and connecting the 1000.2 to make sure it works before woking on the RV setup. The meter shows a signal, the check switch shows I have 2 of the three sat connections. But, I see no picture. And the signal strength show no signal. 

1. Do you leave the in line meter in place after the inital pointing, or remove it. Could this be my problem?

2. Any other ideas???

After 2 days of trying, I am not sure it is worth the trouble.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

After you get the dish pointed, you have to run a Check Switch in the receiver so it knows what satellites it gets and what LNB/ switch is in place.


----------



## segel10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ran the Check Switch. It show 2 of the three satellites as OK and the third with an X. On the Point Dish screen, I see no Locked on indication or signal strength for Satellite 119. So, no picture.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're not aimed or you have an obstacle in the way.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

segel10 said:


> 1. Do you leave the in line meter in place after the inital pointing, or remove it. Could this be my problem?


Yes, that could be a problem. The meter can certainly be degrading the signal to the receiver. Once you have the signal peaked, disconnect the meter and connect the receiver directly to the dish. Then go to the receiver, run the check switch, and check the signal levels.

When switching between two different types of dishes, it can sometimes be problematical to find the right satellites until you do a check switch. But you can't do a check switch until you've found the right satellites. If this Catch-22 is causing you problems, one solution is this:
Disconnect the dish from the receiver input.
Run a Check Switch.
When it complains that there are less satellites than before, indicate that you still want to save the results.
When it asks if you are sure, confirm that you really and truly do want to save the results.
-- At this point, the receiver will be making no assumptions about the type of dish that's installed.
Connect the dish to the receiver and point and peak your dish to get the best signal.
Run another Check Switch to get it to identify the new dish.
When you get home, you will again have to run a Check Switch, but that should be a simple process as it won't be necessary to reallign your home dish.

I found that the first few trips with a portable dish to be an exercise in frustation. But once you get the hang of it, it becomes much simpler. Stick with it, it *will* get better.


----------

